# Supplies in the uk



## Smellynewbie (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi there I'm looking to make my first ever soap soon needing to buy everything 
Where should I look for supplies in the uk to


----------



## Rowan (Apr 8, 2016)

Smellynewbie said:


> Hi there I'm looking to make my first ever soap soon needing to buy everything
> Where should I look for supplies in the uk to



The thread below is excellent for soapy supplies. Good luck with your first batch. Look forward to hearing how it goes

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46037


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm in the uk too. I get my coconut and Shea butter from Freshskin UK, as well as most of my FOs. 

Castor oil comes from my local ethnic food shop. 

Lye is just from B&Q

I buy deionised water from my local supermarket. 

Everything else such as micas, moulds etc come from eBay.


----------



## Smellynewbie (Apr 14, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> I'm in the uk too. I get my coconut and Shea butter from Freshskin UK, as well as most of my FOs.
> 
> Castor oil comes from my local ethnic food shop.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much I wish I had seen this before as I've just this second put my first order in for supplies online with the soapkitchen.com
But I'll bear this in mind for next time 
I just have to say your soaps on your blog are amazing if I'm half as good as you one day I'll be very happy X


----------



## nframe (Apr 15, 2016)

For water, I use the big (5L) bottles of mineral water from supermarkets.


----------

